# Doe Code



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)

We are currently on "Baby Watch" Chloe and Leah are due to kid soon and both Donna Malone Warden and me are watching intently. Of course the Doe Code will come into play. These two ladies have never kidded on our farm before and we have no idea of their individual clues. We of course know general things to look for, however the Doe Code always prevails.

Doe Code of Honor

The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):

1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.

2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.

Author Unknown


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any action? What are their due dates?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Would like to hear of any progress too. ::


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?


----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)

This is Leah. She is 6 yrs old and she has never had triplets before. We sat with her for hours on end while she labored. I went inside to eat breakfast and came right back out to her as she was delivering the last one. 2 little does and a buck. 8.5#, 7.5#, and 7# with the buck being the largest. The buck is a Traditional with a dappled head, one doe is a Traditional Paint with dapples, and the other doe is a Traditional with a cape. We are so proud of this mommy.


----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)

This is Chloe and her 11# doeling. Chloe is 5 yrs old.
Not only did the girls have their kids on the same day, they kidded at exactly the same time.


----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)

Busy getting the weights of the newborns in the delivery room. Lots of excitement was going on that day. Leah had her triplets on day 146 and Chloe was day 151.


----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)

They delivered on Sunday, June 12th.


----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)

Cabra bonita chantilly lace


----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)

Another pic of "Lacie"


----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)

CABRA BONITA FIELD OF DREAMS aka Kevin


----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)

Kevin getting a bottle from my neice, Donna. He nurses from his dam as well. All of the babies are taking both the nipple and the bottle. We are just supplementing because Leah has never has triplets before andbwe are making sure all three of them are getting enough milk. Our Herd Queen is generously donating her milk to help raise these precious babies.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

They are all sooooo cute! They make me want to switch to Boers even though I'm a vegetarian! Are there Mini Boers?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Aww congrats! All the cool markings you got, lucky!


----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)

No they are full sized Boers. I myself don't eat goat meat, never have. I place all of my kids in homes where they can live happy lives unless they aren't good representatives of the breed those I'm sad to say go to auction. That always makes me sad, but it doesn't happen very often. A lot of my wethers have gone to homes to be pets and brush clearers. As a matter of fact I just sold 3 private treaty to a pet home with over 100 acres of pasture, timber, and brush. I know they will happy-go-lucky there. The new owners are already texting me pics of them doing their new job.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're all adorable. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

catharina said:


> They are all sooooo cute! They make me want to switch to Boers even though I'm a vegetarian! Are there Mini Boers?


Actually I meant is there such thing as a mini version of the breed? That's nice yours get to be pets (mostly!) They're such a gorgeous breed, I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)

I wonder if people could breed them down in size just like they have for Mini Nubians.


----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)

I have had 18 babies born this Season and not a one has had to go to the sale barn. I call this a very successful year.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't believe boers could ever be bred down to a miniature size. The dairy breeds that have miniature lines developed are crossed with Nigerian Dwarves and then selected over several generations for those that are small but retain the Nubian phenotype (look and characteristics). Or at least that is how it is supposed to work, miniature breeders don't tend to cull, so you see "mini Nubians" that mostly look like Nigerians. 

But in trying to develop a mini boer, I don't think you could ever get the correct head shape and roman nose and horn set, nor the muscling and leg bone, etc. no matter how many generations in. 

Alternatively, you could just select the smaller stature boers out there to breed and continue selecting small specimens, but the problem is that you can't tell if they are genetically small or just had health issues and didn't grow well and you may also be selecting for animals of poorer health.


----------



## Pydades (Apr 1, 2016)

You are probably right about that. The most anyone could get would be the Boer coloring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable. 

I agree, there are no mini bred boers. 
Smaller boers are just ones who may be stunted by worms/cocci or from not as big of bloodlines or the combination, to being the runt of the litter.

I also agree, I do not eat mine either, I have and enjoy them.


----------

